# MILAN | Futura - Calvino 11 | 90m | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Futura - Calvino 11*
Milan | Italy
design | Scandurra Studio * client | Varallo Real Estate








​
Calvino 11 is an eco-sustainable residential tower with apartments of different sizes, nearby the future mixed-use development Farini Yard, in an area with services and public transports, including the Cenisio stop (M5 subway). The project includes h24 conciergerie, common spaces for the condominium's residents (co-working spaces, gym, sauna), a winter garden, underground garages. The building facades include materials such as press-folded and perforated aluminum sheets; tempered printed glass; green marble slabs from the Alps. The building roof is equipped with photovoltaic panels.


----------



## PB82 (Dec 12, 2021)

IThomas said:


> *Calvino 11*
> Milan | Italy
> design | Scandurra Studio * client | Varallo Real Estate
> 
> ...


Ciao, per caso sapete tempi commercializzazione e consegna della soluzione? Grazie


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

English, thanks. I'd like to know in an international version of this thread, too?..🙄🤷‍♂️😉✌👍


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

PB82 said:


> Ciao, per caso sapete tempi commercializzazione e consegna della soluzione? Grazie


No.

We still don't know. Any update will be posted here.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The tower's name is "Futura". Height 90 m, not 82.

New render.









​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Demolition of existing building

















source​


----------

